# Just received my New Yorker and Gold covers . . Hmmmm



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I had pretty much decided after ordering that I would be primarily using this New Yorker cover:









But I'm kinda disappointed with it. The front cover is made of a polyester fabric; it feels kinda like a bathing suit. Not at all what I was thinking it would be. The rest of the cover is leather and I had thought the front would be a printed leather or faux printed leather (like the D&B purses I always see at the mall). I really don't like the feel of it; like a bathing suit, it kind of has a nap to it so that you need to stroke it in one direction, kwim? I had thought possibly it would be a canvas or twill fabric at the least.

It's such a shame, as the rest of it is just perfect. It has lime green stitching, chocolate brown leather that's soft and buttery, and the inside is nice, too.

I'm glad now I ordered the gold cover as well. Looks like I'll be sticking with that one. The gold cover, btw, did not disappoint. It is very pretty and has the right amount of shine to it. It'll look perfect in my tote bag.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm sure if you want to sell it here you will find several takers.... Can you post a picture of yours?


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I can still return it to the store if I decide to. Here are some pictures; I tried to show the detail so you can see the knitting of the fabric on the cover.

















And the gold one (I used a grey card to set the white balance for this photo so the color is pretty accurate):


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

If you can return it, that is probably your best course of action....

However, your pictures are far nicer than the stock photo. Really nice bright colors on that cover.


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

pidgeon92 said:


> If you can return it, that is probably your best course of action....
> 
> However, your pictures are far nicer than the stock photo. Really nice bright colors on that cover.


Yea, your pics are nicer, but just take a suggestion above, and try to resell if you dont' like it.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I'm sorry that you are disappointed with it.  There is another thread on kindleboards where someone described theirs and posted photos.  They mentioned the fabric and said that the photo probably wouldn't come out well on leather.

Your pictures are very good.  I'm expecting my gold Go-Jacket (and a black one) today, but Fedex hasn't arrived yet.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

mlewis78 said:


> I'm sorry that you are disappointed with it. There is another thread on kindleboards where someone described theirs and posted photos. They mentioned the fabric and said that the photo probably wouldn't come out well on leather.
> 
> Your pictures are very good. I'm expecting my gold Go-Jacket (and a black one) today, but Fedex hasn't arrived yet.


Darn. Just tracked my order again and the delivery date was changed for the 3rd time. Now it's Friday.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

mlewis78 said:


> I'm sorry that you are disappointed with it. There is another thread on kindleboards where someone described theirs and posted photos. They mentioned the fabric and said that the photo probably wouldn't come out well on leather.
> 
> Your pictures are very good. I'm expecting my gold Go-Jacket (and a black one) today, but Fedex hasn't arrived yet.


You know, I read through that thread at the time, but I guess it still wasn't what I was thinking. I was thinking it would be more like a canvas twill, kind of like I think their Trip Jacket is.

At least they do have an excellent return policy.

Now I'm looking at this one:

> Nancy Drew Leather Kindle Cover Easel Style





It's described as a leather cover, and the trim definitely looks like leather.



I'm going to go do some research on it (this time).


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

hsuthard said:


>


I love this pic


----------



## angelad (Jun 19, 2009)

I dunno, I dont' think this goes well with any kindle.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

angelad said:


> I dunno, I dont' think this goes well with any kindle.


I think it looks very nice. If I didn't have a cover, I would seriously consider this one.


----------



## nelle (Mar 20, 2009)

I think the Nancy Drew cover is great, though I also don't prefer the easel style. I found the "Ski" one online at the Alicia Klein web site - but if you have found others I'd love to know. Thanks!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

I wish someone made a Hardy Boys version of that cover.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

angelad said:


> I dunno, I dont' think this goes well with any kindle.


Why not? If you are referring to the New Yorker cover, I think it's gorgeous. It's just out of my budget right now. With a picture like this, you don't even need a skin.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

angelad said:


> I dunno, I dont' think this goes well with any kindle.


Which one?


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

hsuthard said:


> Now I'm looking at this one:
> 
> > Nancy Drew Leather Kindle Cover Easel Style
> 
> I'm going to go do some research on it (this time).


DAMMIT!!! I did NOT need to see this! Luckily I still have a Kindle 1.

Non-Nancy-Drew-kids might be interested in the other styles -

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=bl_sr_electronics?ie=UTF8&search-alias=electronics&field-brandtextbin=Alicia%20Klein


----------



## kindlemama (Jan 5, 2010)

hsuthard, I just got the same New Yorker cover, and was disappointed too.  I specifically bought it because it said it was compatible with the M-Edge booklight (which I also bought).  I was expecting it to go on the inside of the cover, so that I could have a permanent light fixture stowed away till needed.  I was bummed to find that the pocket for the light is on the outside edge, with no way of securing or "putting away" the flexible arm and light.

I'll probably just keep the cover because I hate returning things.  I bought a Cole Haan cover right around the same time (which came in a day or two -- I had to wait two or three weeks for this cover!), and have kept that one on my K2.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

kindlemama said:


> hsuthard, I just got the same New Yorker cover, and was disappointed too. I specifically bought it because it said it was compatible with the M-Edge booklight (which I also bought). I was expecting it to go on the inside of the cover, so that I could have a permanent light fixture stowed away till needed. I was bummed to find that the pocket for the light is on the outside edge, with no way of securing or "putting away" the flexible arm and light.
> 
> I'll probably just keep the cover because I hate returning things. I bought a Cole Haan cover right around the same time (which came in a day or two -- I had to wait two or three weeks for this cover!), and have kept that one on my K2.


Thank you so much for posting that. I was feeling a bit ridiculous, I mean it is only a cover, but you made me feel better about it. Honestly, it just seems like a ridiculous choice of materials?!


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

Thanks for your great pics; I've been looking at the Gold M-edge in either the Go, Prodigy (already have a purple one) or the Gold Sleeve; on the M-Edge site the gold almost looks silver, but yours showed more of a goldish cast to it, which is beautiful; is the color pretty subtle, and is it a metallic finish? Thanks.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

ayuryogini said:


> Thanks for your great pics; I've been looking at the Gold M-edge in either the Go, Prodigy (already have a purple one) or the Gold Sleeve; on the M-Edge site the gold almost looks silver, but yours showed more of a goldish cast to it, which is beautiful; is the color pretty subtle, and is it a metallic finish? Thanks.


It really is a beautiful color. It is very subtle; I think champagne is a better description of the color than gold. It's definitely not a silver, it's warmer than that, and there is definitely some metallic in it. Not as metallic as my Coach gold leather wallet, but still metallic. I think it's truly gorgeous.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I just received the gold M-Edge go jacket today along with a black one.  I love these both.  It took me longer to get the top hinge in.  The hinges on my pink go jacket work more easily.

Now I have 4 go jackets and two Oberon covers for my K2.  I'm not buying any more covers!!!!


----------

